# Hand sink temps



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Having a disagreement with one of the guys in regards to the temp of the employee hand sinks in a commercial kitchen. All are two handle.
110 or 120?


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

120.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

120


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Having a disagreement with one of the guys in regards to the temp of the employee hand sinks in a commercial kitchen. All are two handle. 110 or 120?


 In ma? If so 120. If you go on the board website it's in installations. I don't agree with it personally, what's the difference if they put their hands under the 3 bay faucet at 140. The key word for the temps at 110 is public.

http://www.mass.gov/ocabr/licensee/...re-for-hand-sinks-in-commercial-kitchens.html


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

110°f is what the county health departments in my area require.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tempered 90-110


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

110 min, 120 max. We set em at 115


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

It is in MA. I'm filling in on his job next week because he's going on vacation and that's when we're going for the final. I was going over what he hadn't finished and told him I already set the temps in the kitchen, 2 core bathrooms and the gym. Told him all the bathroom sinks were at 110 and the kitchen hand sinks were at 120. That's when he started saying because they're hand sinks they should be 110. I told him they aren't public so they should be 120. 
I could see if they were single handle or sensor faucets you'd want them a little lower but I've never had an inspector or BoH say they were too hot.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> It is in MA. I'm filling in on his job next week because he's going on vacation and that's when we're going for the final. I was going over what he hadn't finished and told him I already set the temps in the kitchen, 2 core bathrooms and the gym. Told him all the bathroom sinks were at 110 and the kitchen hand sinks were at 120. That's when he started saying because they're hand sinks they should be 110. I told him they aren't public so they should be 120. I could see if they were single handle or sensor faucets you'd want them a little lower but I've never had an inspector or BoH say they were too hot.


 you sir are correct


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Definition of "public" in Illinois is also employees.

"Specialty" sinks, 3-pan, vegetable, service, hobbyist, etc. are not covered.

Temp is 120 though. Other factors in "long term health care" facilities, patient facilities lower temps 110. ftp://www.ilga.gov/JCAR/AdminCode/077/077002250I80400R.html


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I had the inspector out yesterday, unfortunately not for the final, but I asked him. He, and the BoH, wants 120 at the hand sinks in the kitchen.
Doubt I'll be getting the final this week anyway. Spent the last day and a half finding and fixing gas leaks on the existing gas pipe. 3 of the bathroom exhausts aren't working. The kitchen hood isn't working. Signs are missing in the kitchen. Some of the stall dividers aren't in. The leaser provided the soap dispensers but never gave a spec. Turns out the under countertop part of it is the size of a football so now I have to move a dozen or so mixing valves. The inspector only works Tues and Thurs so I don't see it happening.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Pulled that inspection out of my ass. Somehow I got it enough done to get it inspected. Still have a ton of work to do there, including moving the mixing valves over for the soap dispensers. They also sent over a 2-3 page punch list that I'll try to get through tomorrow.


----------

